# Help Identifying this algae



## Jack Reilly (7 Apr 2019)

This algae is growing on my hair grass. I’m pulling this much out every few days. Any ideas ? I have no other algae issues and plants are thriving.


----------



## Jack Reilly (7 Apr 2019)

Image


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2019)

Hi all, 
Looks like <"_Riccia fluitans">. 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Jack Reilly (7 Apr 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Looks like <"_Riccia fluitans">.
> _
> cheers Darrel


Holy crap you’re right. This thing acts like algae. How can it possibly be growing this fast ? I can’t keep on top of it and it gets tangled deep within all my plants. I’ve had loose Christmas moss and fissidens blow around my tank and grow in odd places but nothing like this!


At least that explains why I couldn’t find an algae that looked like it lol.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2019)

Hi all, 





Jack Reilly said:


> This thing acts like algae.


It is a quick grower, if it is the tank with the <"yellow _Bucephalandra?_"> I think it is a good sign, and I would expect them to show normal new growth. 

Have a look at <"_Rotala rotundifolia_ growth issues"> for some more detail on why the _Riccia_ (a Liverwort) with a very thin thallus, and rapid potential growth rate, would show a quick response to the addition of non-mobile nutrients.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2019)

While ago i heard an Radio interview with a professional aqauscaper.. He was asked the nicest and worst plant to grow.. I don't remember his answer on the nicest.. But the worst was Ricia fluitans, for the very same reasons.. Once you have it, it about impossible to eradicate, simmilar to Lemna minor (Duckweed). 

Tho impossible is a bit exaggerated, but it takes a while and some measures.


----------

